# تجربة شخصية لانتاج الهيدروجين ولكن .........سمى بالله وادخل



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لقد قمت بتجربة لاستخراج الهيدروجين ولكن فشلت ..................
الالواح المستخدمة هى من الحديد المجلفن وعددها 21 وخلتم بعد كدة 13 
وترتبهم +-
الماء مقطر عدد زجاجة ونصف تقريبا 
المادة التى تساعد على تحليل المياه هى الصودا الكاوية عدد 2 ملعقه تقريبا
الاناء الحاوى للخلية هو فلتر مياه 
والاسلاك الكهربية هى مقاس 16 سنتيمتر
والنتيجة صفر هيدروجين لان الفواصل اللى كنت عملها منفعتش الالواح خشت على بعضها 
ومش عارف اعمل اية ياريت تفكرولى فى حاجة تخلى الاواح بعيد عن بعض
وشكل الخلية والالواح كما فى الفلم الاجنبى دة لانى انا عملتهم زى اللى فى الفلم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6u-Lq3Q0fg&feature=related
وشكل الفلتر كما فى الشكل الاتى طبعا باستثناء عداد الضغط 






صوراخرى




السلام عليكم


----------



## فارس الموتور (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*"والنتيجة صفر هيدروجين لان الفواصل اللى كنت عملها منفعتش الالواح خشت على بعضها"
انا ماقلتش حاجة................
اسمع تجيب خليط لاصق مكون من انبوبتين زي معجون الاسنان وبعد ما تثبت الالواح على المسافه المطلوبه تخلط وتلصق والافضل تخلط ونفرد العجينة على ورقة وبعدين تحط عليها الالواح...................
*


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا فارس اسمه اية المعجون انا جربت وحطيت فلين بس كانت الفواصل بردة واسعه شوية بس نجحت بس ادتنى 1.5 لتر تقريبا هيدروجين فى ال14 دقيقة وعدد الالواح كانو 6 ترتبهم +-+ بس جارى ان شاء الله تطويرها ان شاء الله وانا لحظه حاجة محدش نوه اليه تقريبا قبل كدة انه لنا انا كنتن بجرب على الصودا حطيت صودا كاويه اكتر من المطلوب فخلت المية خلت الالواح كما لو خشو على بعض 
اذا المطلوب وضع نسبة معين نصف ملعقة مثلا 
انا عن نفسى فى التجربة الناجحه الاخيرة جربت على بيكربونات الصوديوم بس لما زودت المادة الالواح مشتغلتش ولما غيرت المية ميه عادية من الحنفية وحطيت نسبة بيكربونات اقل اشتغلت ولله الحمد والمنه 
السلام عليكم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا جربت يا شباب تانى والتشكيله كالاتى
13 لوح مجلفن 
ترتيبه +nn-nn+
وحرف ال n دة تقريبا اللى هو محايد تقريبا فى الانجليزية بيختصروة كدة المهم
اقصد اقول اقصد اقول 3 موجب +8 محايد + 2 سالب 
والمادة المساعدة على تحليل الماء هى بيكربونات الصوديوم والنتيجة هى 1.5 لتر تقريبا فى ال6 دقائق ولله الحمد والمنه وجارى ان شاء الله التطوير 
السلام عليكم


----------



## فارس الموتور (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الداخلية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي ابو عبدالله المصري !!!
اذا ممكن طلب بسيط !!!
من وين اقدر احصل الصوداء الكاوية !! لانه انفجر راسي وانا ابحث عنها !!! ولو كنت ابحث عن يورانيم يمكن اكون حصلته قبل الصوداء الكاوية

ارجوا من مساعدتي

وبالنسبة لل بيكربونات الصوديوم هل هي البكنج باودر ؟؟؟

انا جربت البكنج باودر مع الصوداء الي هي تبع المياه الغازية !!! والحمدلله نجحت بس الصوداء الكاوية غلبتني وين احصلها


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم تحصل على الصودا الكاوية اللى هى ايضا اسمها البوتاسا الكاوية من اى عطار وبالنسبة للبيكربونات الصوديوم هى ايضا تباع عند العطار وهى تقريبا مثل البيكنج بودر والله اعلم وانت ممكن تستخرج الصودا بالتحليل الكهربى للملح وعندك فى المنتدى طريقة صنعها بالصور


----------



## الداخلية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا عزيزي


----------



## الداخلية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي !!!
انا استخدمت ( صينية ) من نوع ستانيل ستيل وقطعتها قطع مستطيله وحطيت بين كل قطعتين ( وآشر )
اي عازل دائري من الربر ( البلاستك ) وكانت النتيجة انه ما نخشت القطع مع بعضها وستخدمت البكنج باودر والصودا العادية وصار تفاعل قوي لدرجة انه الماي ( يرقص ) ولما ولعت عليه النار انفجر فوجهي لاني كنت مسكر العبوة وحاط ثقب ضيق لخروج الهيدروجين ودخلت النار داخل العبوة !!!


----------



## فارس الموتور (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*"عزيزي !!!
انا استخدمت ( صينية ) من نوع ستانيل ستيل وقطعتها قطع مستطيله وحطيت بين كل قطعتين ( وآشر )
اي عازل دائري من الربر ( البلاستك ) وكانت النتيجة انه ما نخشت القطع مع بعضها وستخدمت البكنج باودر والصودا العادية وصار تفاعل قوي لدرجة انه الماي ( يرقص ) ولما ولعت عليه النار انفجر فوجهي لاني كنت مسكر العبوة وحاط ثقب ضيق لخروج الهيدروجين ودخلت النار داخل العبوة !!!"*
*الف مبروك
*​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (25 أكتوبر 2008)

متقفش عند التجربه دى طور والى الامام يا بطل


----------



## khaledkamal21 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام
تحية طيبة و بعد
اخيكم خالد من القاهرة
انا احيكم علي اصراركم و تفاعلكم في هذا الموضوع و انا بالفعل مشترك في مجموعات ياهو و التي تحمل الماء كوقود و اقرا مئات المقالات و الاقتراحات و طبعا المهم منها و ليس كلها و انا اسف اني ابلغكم اننا نسير في الطريق الخطأ - لماذا ؟ 
لانه بمنتهي البساطة نحن نخترع العجلة من اول و جديد - يعني لسه بنفكر في القطع اللي الخليه بتتعمل منها و دا ابسط شي ممكن يتعمل - عارفين انا عملت الموضوع دا من مجرد قطعتين من غطا صفيحة سمن مقاس 4 سم في 6 سم و الكهرباء كانت من محول 12 فولت - النتيجة كانت ان المحول بيسخن جدا لكن كان فيه انتاج للغاز و كنت مغطي البرطمان بكيس بلاستيك و محكم الغلق باستك مطاطي و كان فيه فتحة صغيرة جدا و اشعلت النار في هذه الفتحة في الغطاء البلاستيك فانفجرت و اكرر انفجرت و ليس اشتعلت و يا جماعة من فضلكم يجب توخي الحذر و ارجوكم لان هذا الغاز خطير جدا بانفجاره القوي - المهم اني من قرأتي حول هذا الموضوع و تعليقي في اول الرد باننا نسير في الاتجاه الخاطئ سببه ان تركيب الخليه من السهولة و اليسر ان اي واحد ممكن يعملها بس الطامة الكبري و المعادلة الصعبة اللي محدش يعرفها ان السر في القصة دي كلها هي ازاي تنتج هيدروجين من الماء بالتحليل الكهربائي باقل فولت و اقل اقل امبير و هي دي المهم ياجماعة و ليس تكوين الخلية.
و ارجو منكم رحابه صدركم لاني اكتب الموضوع ليس هجوما علي تجاربكم الشخصية بل انا فخور بها و الله و اتمني منكم المزيد من تجاربكم و لكن ارجو منكم البحث عن المهم و ليس محاولة تجارب قد سبقنا بها الالاف من البشر

عليكم البحث عن الدائرة الكهربية و التي تقوم بتردد معين قال عنه ستان ماير انه 48 كيلوهيرتز و باقل فولتيه و اقل اقل اقل استهلاكا للامبير و هو دا السر الرهيب اللي بندور عليه يا جماعة

و بعدين كله بقي يبقي سهل سواء انتاج الغاز و تخزينه أو كيفية تصريفة أو استخدامه

المهم هو إنتاجة باقل كمية من الكهرباء

و الله الموفق

أخيكم خالد


----------



## koko22m (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ خالد جاب الفايددا اللى انا وقفت عنده
انا عملت الخلية و نجحت جدا و رفعتها على اليوتيوب كمان و دورت بيها عربيتى بس مع الاسف ان كمية الغاز اللى طالعة مكنتش كفاية انها تخلى العربية تدور بس استخدمتها كعامل مساعد مع البنزين
و دا الفيديو بتاعى و التجربة على عربيتى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoHXLHI-gwo

بس المشكلة اللى قدامى دلوقتى هيا انى عايز اكبر الخلية و المشكلة ان الامبير بيعلى اوى و السلك بيسخن
لو حد يقدر يزودنى بمعلومات اضافية هكون مرحب بالتعاون معاه


----------



## khaledkamal21 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم / كوكو

لك مني اصدق التهاني لمحاولتك الجادة و اصرارك علي تصويرها و لقد سعدت جدا و احسست إني لست وحدي و هناك من يقوم بتجربة و لا يبخل علينا بها
و لكن لي عتاب يا صديقي
لقد لاحظت انك تعمل بدون باببلر اي منقي للهيدروجين او مانع للباك فاير و هو مهم جدا جدا 
ربما تكون قد وضعته و لم الحظة في مقطع الفيديو

لكني انتهز هذه الفرصة لاكرر ان المهمة الصعبة هي استهلاك اقل امبير

و سوف اشارك بموضوع جديد اضع فيه كل المعلومات التي من الله علي بها

و الله الموفق

أخيكم خالد


..


----------



## koko22m (4 نوفمبر 2008)

عندك حق يا استاذ خالد بس انا كنت عايز اشوف نتيجة تعبى بسرعى فا مكنش عندى وقت اعمل الباك فاير
و اللى كان مطمنى شوية انى اجرب من غيره هو ان عملية الشفط من الكربراتير كانت اعلى بكتر من انتاج الخلية فا اكيد مكنش هيتبقى اى غاز قابل للأنفجار نتيجة السحب السريع داخل الموتور
و على فكرة انا فى فيديو شفته فى اليوتيوب على الموضوع و اللى فهمته منه انه كان حاطط ايثانول (اللى فهمته انه كحول ) بدل الماء و كمان عرفت انه ممكن يتصنع فى البيت فا لو عندك خبرة فى الحكاية دى ممكن تفيدنى بيها لانى لاحظت ان انتاج الغاز كان الضعف عنده لما كان حاطط الايثول و انا هحطاك الرابط علشان لو انا فاهم غلط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpvZJdAU8SA


----------



## khaledkamal21 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

اشكرك لردك الكريم و اعتذر عن تاخري في الرد

عزيزي اسمح لي ليست حجة إن سحب الكربراتير قوي لدرجة انه ليس في الحسبان - لا قدر الله - حدوث إنفجار قوي 
يجب ان نعلم إن الهيدروجين نسبة الاوكتين حوالي 130+ بالإضافة إلي إنه غاز منفجر فارجوك أخذ الحيطة و الحذر

ثانيا تحضير الميثانول ليس شئ صعب و لكنه مكلف نظرا لاستخراجه من مواد زراعية مثل الذرة كما إنه يوضع علي البنزين بنسبه 1 إلي 10 بنزين كما يوجد مركبات تتحرك به و اول دولة في انتاجة هي البرازيل

اعتقد ان استخدام الميثانول ليس هدفنا الان

هدفنا هو الهيدوجين و استعماله في السيارة

و صدقني إن المشكلة كلها تكمن في شئ واحد

كيف تستخدم اقل فولت و اقل اقل امبير لعمليه التحليل الكهربائي

و إلي الان من توصل لهذه الدائرة يحتفظ بها لنفسه

و اختلفت الاقاويل و التجارب

و كلها إجتهادات 

فمنهم من ستخدم دائرة رنين و اخرون يستخدمون دائرة صوت كمذبذب و هكذا

أقربهم إلي ستان ماير و بدائرة مختلفة شخص يدعي Bob Boyce

تستطيع ان تبحث عن فيديوهاته علي اليوتيوب

لقد قرات مقال طويلة من شخص ما في مكان ما ملخصها الاتي :

ان هذا الرجل شاهد فيديوهات ستان ماير الاف المرات و درس كل ما له علاقة بالتحليل الكهربي

و قام بعشرات التجارب

لكن لم يصل لحل قاطع و تسائل بصورة قوية و انا ايضا اسالكم و اسال نفسي

إذا كنت في مكان ستان ماير و توصلت لهذا الاختراع هل كنت بهذة السهولة ستنشرها و تشر اسرارها علي الملاء و العامة - لقد قيل انه قتل - و لكني لا اعتقد ذلك

إني اعتقد ان ستان ماير كان يجذب أنتباهنا لشئ مختلف عن الحقيقة و اطلب منكم جميعا و من نفسي
أن نعمل عقولنا فلدينا الفكرة و لكن تطبيقها ينقصنا فلنستعن بالله و نحاول ان نتوصل إلي الحل بانفسنا 

لا نكون مقلدين و في نفس الوقت لا نخترع العجلة من البداية

و لكن دعونا نتصور - و إن كنا علي خطأ - ان ستان ماير قد ضللنا و صرف انظارنا إلي شئ آخر غير الحقيقة و ان مايقولة عن دائرته ليس صحيح فما هو الصحيح

سؤال يشغل بالنا كثير أرجو من المهتمين المشاركة الفعالة

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

أخيكم 

خالد


.


----------



## khaledkamal21 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

اشكرك لردك الكريم و اعتذر عن تاخري في الرد

عزيزي اسمح لي ليست حجة إن سحب الكربراتير قوي لدرجة انه ليس في الحسبان - لا قدر الله - حدوث إنفجار قوي 
يجب ان نعلم إن الهيدروجين نسبة الاوكتين حوالي 130+ بالإضافة إلي إنه غاز منفجر فارجوك أخذ الحيطة و الحذر

ثانيا تحضير الميثانول ليس شئ صعب و لكنه مكلف نظرا لاستخراجه من مواد زراعية مثل الذرة كما إنه يوضع علي البنزين بنسبه 1 إلي 10 بنزين كما يوجد مركبات تتحرك به و اول دولة في انتاجة هي البرازيل

اعتقد ان استخدام الميثانول ليس هدفنا الان

هدفنا هو الهيدوجين و استعماله في السيارة

و صدقني إن المشكلة كلها تكمن في شئ واحد

كيف تستخدم اقل فولت و اقل اقل امبير لعمليه التحليل الكهربائي

و إلي الان من توصل لهذه الدائرة يحتفظ بها لنفسه

و اختلفت الاقاويل و التجارب

و كلها إجتهادات 

فمنهم من ستخدم دائرة رنين و اخرون يستخدمون دائرة صوت كمذبذب و هكذا

أقربهم إلي ستان ماير و بدائرة مختلفة شخص يدعي Bob Boyce

تستطيع ان تبحث عن فيديوهاته علي اليوتيوب

لقد قرات مقال طويلة من شخص ما في مكان ما ملخصها الاتي :

ان هذا الرجل شاهد فيديوهات ستان ماير الاف المرات و درس كل ما له علاقة بالتحليل الكهربي

و قام بعشرات التجارب

لكن لم يصل لحل قاطع و تسائل بصورة قوية و انا ايضا اسالكم و اسال نفسي

إذا كنت في مكان ستان ماير و توصلت لهذا الاختراع هل كنت بهذة السهولة ستنشرها و تشر اسرارها علي الملاء و العامة - لقد قيل انه قتل - و لكني لا اعتقد ذلك

إني اعتقد ان ستان ماير كان يجذب أنتباهنا لشئ مختلف عن الحقيقة و اطلب منكم جميعا و من نفسي
أن نعمل عقولنا فلدينا الفكرة و لكن تطبيقها ينقصنا فلنستعن بالله و نحاول ان نتوصل إلي الحل بانفسنا 

لا نكون مقلدين و في نفس الوقت لا نخترع العجلة من البداية

و لكن دعونا نتصور - و إن كنا علي خطأ - ان ستان ماير قد ضللنا و صرف انظارنا إلي شئ آخر غير الحقيقة و ان مايقولة عن دائرته ليس صحيح فما هو الصحيح

سؤال يشغل بالنا كثير أرجو من المهتمين المشاركة الفعالة

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

أخيكم 

خالد


.


----------



## الداخلية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

khaledkamal21 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> تحية طيبة و بعد
> اخيكم خالد من القاهرة
> انا احيكم علي اصراركم و تفاعلكم في هذا الموضوع و انا بالفعل مشترك في مجموعات ياهو و التي تحمل الماء كوقود و اقرا مئات المقالات و الاقتراحات و طبعا المهم منها و ليس كلها و انا اسف اني ابلغكم اننا نسير في الطريق الخطأ - لماذا ؟
> ...


 

بالفعل اخي الكريم كلامك واقعي !!!
انا نجحت فالتجربة وطلعت كمية كبيرة جدا من الغاز ولاكن كان استهلاك الطاقة كبير وهذي هي النقطة
الي ماقدرت اني اتخلص منها واذا فيه مكان تباع فيه هذي الدائرة الي تعطي تردد ب 48 khz ارجو اانكم تفيدونا بهذا الموظوع لانه صناعتها صعبة وحتى لو حاولنا صنعها من وين انحصل القطع لانه ما فيه محال او نادر جدا انك تحصل محل يبيع قطع الاكترونية !!!


----------



## alsaneyousef (11 نوفمبر 2008)

use rubber membrane to separate the O2 fro H2 to avoid any explosion 
if you have only H2 in the vessel (NO AIR) this gas will safe 
you can find the rubber membrane in the lead batteries


----------



## koko22m (12 نوفمبر 2008)

التحديث الجديد فى خليتى
قمت بعمل تحديث جديد فى الخلية و فى دائرة الكهرباء بالسيارة ايضا
وقد حدث معى تطور بنسبة 10% افضل مما كانت 
اولا بالنسبة للملف فقد قمت بتطويره بدل الواح الصاج وضعت ملف من الاستانلس ستيل بطريقة دائرية حول خرطوم ووضعت الخرطوم على شكل دائرى عدة لفات حتى وصلت الى استهلاك مبدئى 4 امبير ( علشان النحلولو لما بيقدم شوية بيخلى التفاعل اعلى و بالتالى الخلية بتسخن و الامبير بيعلى كمان و بيوصل لغاية 7 امبير) .

اما بالنسبة للتعديل فى طريقة التوصيل بالكهرباء فقد قمت بالتوصيل من على الدينامو مباشرة دون الدخول على دائرة الكتاوت و قد قمت بأضافة كتاوت اخر ليعمل مع فتح الكونتاكت ولا تتأثر ضفيرة السيارة
لانى كنت متضايق من السخونة اللى كانت فى السلك و كنت خايف السلك يوصل لدرجة الانصهار انما كدا انا مطمئن لان التحميل كله على الدينامو مباشرة و دى حاجة متخوفش علشان الدينامو بيستحمل لغاية 
40 امبير يعنى حتى لو وصلت لغاية 15 امبير مش هتضر دا طبعا غير انى كدا انا باخد شحن من الدينامو بالكامل يعنى 14 فولت مش 12
و انا صورت التجربة و هتشوفوا نسبة الغاز اللى طلعت معايا . و طبعا غير ان سحب السيارة بقى اقوى 
بس بردو موصلتش انى ادورها بالغاز فقط
على العموم دى وصلة الفيديو المؤقته و هصورهالكم تانى بالنهار علشان الرؤية تكون اوضح
و انا مستعد لتبادل الخبرات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfA7Y91qcoE


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*الى الامام يا بطل*

[quote=koko22m;883944]كمان عرفت انه ممكن يتصنع فى البيت فا لو عندك خبرة فى الحكاية دى ممكن تفيدنى بيها لانى لاحظت ان انتاج الغاز كان الضعف عنده لما كان حاطط الايثول و انا هحطاك الرابط علشان لو انا فاهم غلط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpvZJdAU8SA[/quote]
 السلام عليكم اولا اهنيك على نجاحك وننتظر منك المزيد يا بطل وانا ما وقفنى عن التجارب هو انى البور سبلى سخن وضربه الفيوز فعشان كدة وقفت 
لكن سابدأ ثانيا ان شاء الله ولكن هذة المرة بكبايات استلس ان شاء الله او مطليه بماء استلس او شيء من هذا القبيل 
وسانشر لكم النتيجة ان شاء الله تعالى فربى صاحب الفضل وربى هو صاحب المشيئة والمن 
كنت عاوز اعرف كم عدد الخلايا وكم مقاساتها وما ترتيبها وعن تجربة والله اعلم من قبل ومن بعد 
استخدام +محايد محايد - محايد محايد + هى تعطيك والله اعلى واعلم نتيجة جيدة وقد قراتها على ما اعتقد فى منتدى اجنبى عن الطاقة البديله 
اما عن سؤالك عن الميثانول او الميثان اعتقد انهم واحد والله اعلم فلقد وجدت لك هذة المعلومات فى احد المننتديات 

احصل على غاز الميثانول من عصير القصب​


المقدمة:
الطاقة الاحيائية:

تعرَّف الطاقة الأحيائية بأنها توليد الطاقة من وقود من أصول أحيائية (الوقود الأحيائي). ويشمل ذلك :
- الوقود الخشبي (حطب الوقود والفحم النباتي)
- المحاليل الكبريتية القلوية (السائل الأسود)
- الوقود الزراعي (من المخلفات والمحاصيل الزراعية- بما في ذلك ما يستخدم في إنتاج الوقود الأحيائي السائل).
إن المصادر الرئيسية للكتل الحيوية المستعملة حاليا هي:
- قصب السكر والذرة لإنتاج البيوإيثانول
- اللفت وزيت النخيل لإنتاج البيوديزل
- وهناك مصادر أخرى مستعملة كذلك مثل حبوب عباد الشمس وفول الصويا والفول السوداني والخروع وزيت جوز الهند، للبيوديزل، وكذلك القمح والشمندر السكري والذرة.
- إن المردود من الوقود والطاقة يختلف تبعا لنوع المواد المستعملة. ومردود الطاقة يكون في المعتاد أعلى عند استعمال قصب السكر وزيت النخيل.
- يعتبر قصب السكر هو في الوقت الحاضر أعلى مصدر للمردود من الطاقة 
ونبين فيما يلي جدول للخصائص المختارة الموجودة في الوقود البيولوجي السائل:
الفصل الأول:

الايثانول :
هو سائل رائق لا لون له، يتميز برائحة مميزة، وسرعة اشتعال كبيرة، ويتخذ هيئتين:
الأولى: هي الإيثانول أو الوقود الحيوي، ويتم استخراجه من النباتات مثل: قصب السكر، والبطاطس الحلوة، أو الحبوب
كالذرة والقمح، ويضاف إلى البنزين الخالي من الرصاص ويطلق عليه E-85.
الثانية: هي الديزل الحيوي المستخرج من الحبوب الزيتية أو زيت النخيل، وتأخذ تركيبته الكيميائية الشكل التالي HC2H5O .
و للإيثانول النباتي المصدر مميزات عديدة أهمها:
- أنه يسبب تلوثا أقل من البنزين، فخلطه بنسبة 85% مع بنزين السيارات يؤدي إلى خفض انبعاث غازات الاحتباس الحراري في عوادم تلك السيارات بمعدل 91% مقارنة باستخدام البنزين وحده.
- كما أنه يمتص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الجو في أثناء عملية تصنيعه.
- ىإضافة إلى رخص ثمنه؛ حيث تعادل التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاجه في البرازيل حوالي 0.17 دولار للتر الواحد، ويباع بنصف سعر البنزين.
إنتاج الايثانول من قصب السكر:

يتم إنتاج الايثانول من قصب السكر وذلك من خلال مروره بمراحل عدة كما يلي:
1-عملية التحويل: يتم فيها فصل الكربوهيدرات عن السكريات، ثم طحن هذه السكريات. 
2-عملية التسييل: ويتم فيها إضافة المياه وأنزيم (alpha amylase) لتحويل الخليط المطحون إلى سائل، ويحدث ذلك في حرارة مرتفعة جدا تتراوح ما بين co) 120-150(، ثم تبريد مفاجئ بدرجة حرارة 95 على الأقل، وذلك لقتل أي بكتيريا. 
3-عملية الاختمار: بعد أن تتم عملية التبريد، يضاف الأنزيم الثاني(glyco amylase)إلى الخليط السائل حتى يختمر.
4-عملية التقطير: بعد اختمار الخليط السائل ليصبح جعة (وهي نوع من أنواع الكحوليات يحتوي على 10% كحول إيثيلي، والـ90% الباقية تكون عبارة عن أجسام غير مخمرة من خلايا النشا أو السكر)، ويتم استخلاص الكحول من السائل تماما. 

5-عملية الترشيح: وفيها يتم استخراج المياه نهائيا من الكحول الإيثيلي، ليتبقى "الايثانول النقي". 

ولكي يتم استخدام الايثانول كوقود يجب أن يتم خلطه بالبنزين الخالي من الرصاص بحد أدنى 2 إلى 5%، ويتم ذلك في مصانع الايثانول المتخصصة، ويطلق عليه E-85. 

الفصل الثاني
المولاس
مثل أي صناعة رئيسية خاصة في مجال الصناعات الزراعية والغذائية ينتج حين تصنيع السكر عدة منتجات ثانوية على درجات متفاوتة من الأهمية ومن أهم هذه المنتجات هو المولاس.
المولاس: هو سائل لزج بني غامق كثافته بحدود 1.4 غرام/سم3 تقريباً، وهو الناتج الثانوي العرضي عن مرحلة البلورة النهائية في مصانع السكر ويسمى عادة "دبس السكر" أو العسل الأسود ويشبه إلى حد كبير دبس التمر.
وكلمة مولاس مشتقة من الاسم اللاتيني ومعناها "شبيه العسل" كما تعني نفس الكلمة "مولاس" باللغة الإغريقية "أسود". 
ويكون المولاس على نوعين:
1- مولاس الشمندر: وهو الناتج الثانوي من استخلاص السكر من الشمندر أو من تكرير سكر الشمندر الخام.
2- مولاس القصب: وهو الناتج الثانوي من استخلاص السكر من القصب أو من تكرير سكر القصب الخام.
أهم الصناعات القائمة على المولاس
استخلاص السكر من المولاس .
صناعات التخمر .
صناعات الأعلاف .
المولاس مصدر للطاقة الحرارية .
الكحول الايتيلي.
وما يهمنا هو استخدام المولاس كوقود:
يحتوي المولاس على 70 % من المواد العضوية القابلة للاحتراق لذلك جرت محاولات كثيرة لاستعماله كوقود.
يمكن أن نستفيد من المولاس في صناعة الوقود إضافة إلى استعماله في إنتاج الكحول الايتيلي الذي يستخدم في الكثير من الصناعات الكيميائية إضافة إلى استخدامه كوقود.

مراحل إنتاج الكحول1- 
يخفف المولاس إلى الخمس بواسطة الماء بحيث تكون نسبة السكر في المحلول 12 % وزناً ثم يعقم المحلول بالبخار لقتل الخمائر غير المرغوب فيها ثم يبرد المحلول إلى درجة 25 وينقل إلى المفاعل أو المفاعلات الرئيسية. 
2- تحضر الخميرة الأم مخبرياَ من خلية واحدة تغذى في أجهزة مخبرية بمولاس معقم مضافاَ إليه المواد الكيماوية اللازمة للتغذية في درجة حرارة ثابتة وبعد الحصول على الكمية المطلوبة من الخميرة الأم تنقل إلى المفاعل الرئيسي وتدعى الخميرة المستعملة لهذا الغرض سكرومايزر.
3- تضاف المواد الكيماوية اللازمة وتعدل PH المحلول الى 4 - 4.5 بإضافة حامض الكبريت.
4- يمرر الهواء في المحلول لزيادة فعالية الخمائر وتكاثرها لمدة لا تزيد عن 50 ساعة.
5- يقطع الهواء وينقل المحلول الناتج إلى جهاز التخمر اللاهوائي بعد تغذيته بالمولاس والأملاح الغذائية اللازمة حيث يتم تحول السكروز بفعل الأنزيمات التي تفرزها الخميرة إلى كحول وإلى غاز الكربون الذي يجمع ويسال ويعبأ للاستعمالات العديدة ويجب المحافظة على درجة الـ PH =4- 4.5 وعلى درجة الحرارة اللازمة لفعل الخميرة كما تتشكل نسبة قليلة من زيت الفيوزيل الذي يحوي نسبة عالية من الكحول الايتيلي.
6- بعد انتهاء عملية التخمر تفصل الخميرة لاستعمالها كما سبق ذكره أما السائل المتخمر فيقطر للحصول على الكحول حيث ينتج في برج التقطير 
نوعين من الكحول:
- الأول بدرجة تركيز 95.5 % ويكون نقياً.
- الثاني بدرجة تركيز 92 % ويحتوي على آثار من الكحول الميتيلي والألدهيدات والكحولات العالية، إلا أنه يمكن إعادة تقطيره للحصول على الكحول النقي 95.5 %.


التجربة البرازيلية
للبرازيل تجربة قديمة في الوقود الكحولي بدأت منذ عشرينيات القرن الماضي وكان ينتج بكميات قليلة فالاعتماد الأغلب هو على الوقود البترولي حتى حدوث المقاطعة العربية لتصدير النفط في عام 1973م ، وحينها كانت البرازيل تستورد أكثر من %75 من احتياجها النفطي ، فعمدت بعد المقاطعة إلى دعم إنتاج وقود الايثانول ومولت بناء معامل إنتاجه وقامت شركة النفط البرازيلية الحكومية بيتروبراس Petro bras بتركيب خزانات ومضخات الايثانول في كل أنحاء البلاد وقدمت الحكومة البرازيلية حوافز ضريبية لمصنعي السيارات في البرازيل لتصميم محركات تحرق وقود الايثانول فقط.

ويتميز وقود الايثانول النقي بخصائص أفضل من الجازولين العادي فله رقم أوكتاني عالي (113) ويلزم لاحتراقه ضغط أعلى من ما يلزم لحرق الجازولين فيزيد من قدرة المحرك، وكانت أسعاره أرخص في تلك الحقبة بسبب الدعم الحكومي. ومع بداية التسعينيات من القرن الماضي رفعت حكومة البرازيل الدعم عن الايثانول بسبب تدني أسعار النفط ولزيادة أسعار السكر فتوقفت المعامل عن الإنتاج بعد تكبد خسائر كبيرة وعندها فقد المستهلكون ثقتهم في الايثانول.

وبعد عشر سنوات تزايدت أسعار النفط مرة أخرى فعاد برنامج الايثانول البرازيلي من جديد ولكنهم قد استفادوا من درس تجربتهم السابقة فجعلوا الايثانول خليط مع البنزين وليس بديلاً له وذلك بفضل 
جهود المبتكرين في شركة "فولكس فاجن" الذين طوروا برنامج تحكم في حرق الوقود يحدد نسب خلط الهواء والوقود فيحرق أي خليط من الجازولين والكحول.
.وفي عام 2003م طرحت فولكس فاجن في السوق البرازيلية سيارة بمحرك احتراق مرن Total Flex (يقبل الجازولين والكحول) وأصبح %85 من السيارات المباعة في البرازيل هي من ذوات المحرك المرن وقد جعل هذا الخليط أسعار الوقود أرخص من أسعار الجازولين النفطي.
والسبب الرئيس في نجاح ثورة الايثانول هو أن البرازيل لديها وفرة ضخمة من قصب السكر فهو من صادراتها منذ حوالي 500 عام ، ويتميز قصب السكر على الذرة لاحتوائه على %20 من السكر فيخمر مباشرة ليصبح كحول بينما ينطوي تحويل الذرة لوقود على كلفة أعلى, حيث تفصل حبوب الذرة ثم يضاف إليها إنزيمات حافزة لتحويلها إلى سكر وهي المرحلة التي تختصر لو كان محصول الطاقة هو قصب السكر. 
معمل "ساومارتينهو" في ولاية ساو باولو من أكبر مصانع السكر ومصافي الايثانول في العالم وحوله تنتشر حقول قصب السكر على مد البصر ، وينتج هذا المعمل 300 مليون لتر من الايثانول سنوياً وينتج كذلك 500 ألف طن من السكر.
ومعامل السكر والايثانول البرازيلية لا تستهلك طاقة كهربائية من الشبكة العمومية بل تقوم هذه المعامل بتزويد نفسها من الطاقة الكهربائية عبر حرق مخلفات قصب السكر المسمى (bagasse ) والذي جعل هذه المعامل مكتفية من الطاقة ، وحتى المحاريث والآليات الزراعية تعمل على الديزل المخلوط بالإيثانول . 
البرازيل تنافس الولايات المتحدة في إنتاج الايثانول لأن معدل إنتاج قصب السكر في الفدان الواحد يقارب 800 جالون من الايثانول (أي ضعف إنتاج الذرة من نفس المادة), حيث يحول السكر الذي يعادل %20 من المحصول إلى كحول بعد تخميره ويستغل المتبقي في تشغيل المعمل لتقليل استخدام البترول.
مساوئ الوقود الحيوي
-1 يحتوي الوقود الحيوي على طاقة أقل من المشتقات النفطية لذلك فإنه ليس أفضل منها. فالإيثانول أقل كفاءة من البنزين بنحو 28 في المائة. هذا يعني أن المسافة التي تمشيها السيارة بالوقود الحيوي أقصر من المسافة التي تمشيها السيارة بالكمية نفسها من البنزين بنحو 28 في المائة.
2- إن إنتاجه يتطلب تدمير الغابات الاستوائية في عدد من البلاد خاصة في البرازيل وإندونيسيا لزراعة النباتات التي تنتجه، كما يتطلب استخدام الأسمدة بكثافة، والتي تستخرج عادة من النفط والغاز من خلال عمليات مشهورة بتلويثها البيئة. ​


----------



## khaledkamal21 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم / كوكو
الاخ الكريم ابو عبد الله

تحية عطرة لكل منكما

يسعدني إصرارك و مشاركتك و يسعدني اكثر التواصل معكما مباشرة

لو استطعنا التواصل عن طريق المسنجر سيكون رائع و لكن وعدا لكل الاخوة في المنتدي ان نتواصل معكم ايضا هنا

khaled_k21

علي ال يا هو

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أخيكم

خالد

.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

* الاخ الكريم ابو عبد الله

مبارك لك اخى 
وفي انتظار الصور والفيديو
*


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مبتدأ والله لقد اشتريت بور سبلاى مكان اللى باظ والله يا مبتدا الظروف كلها ضدى وبعد ما كلفت على التجربة مبلغ كبير مش لاقى حد فى البيت مستوعب افكارى او معين لى وحضرتك عارف انه اى شيء او خطوة لاى تجربة محتاجة فلوس وانا لا معينالى الا الله هحاول اصور التجربة واقلك انا لسه مجربتش انا يادوب مشترى باور سبلاى مفيش دقائق


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا الحمد لله بعد ما اشتريت البور سبلاى عشان اجرب بيه باظ ولكن كان لسه فى الضمان ورجعته وانا لله الحمد جبت واحد مكانه وجربه على 5 اكواب استلس والتجربة نجحت واخرجه كميه جميله من الهيدروجين ولكن معرفتش اقيس بتعمل قد اية فى الدقيقة لانى خايف على البور سبلاى ادوب جربت وبعد 40 ثانية تقريبا او 45 ثانية فصلت لانى لقيت السلك بيدخن ولله الحمد صورة التجربة بالفيديو ولله الحمد وان شاء الله الغد او بعد الغد هبعتلكم الفيديو والصور ولكن فى الصفحة المخصصة والثابته والمسماه "هنا تضوع التجار الشخصية......" 
على كل حال لى سؤال يامبتدأ البور سبلاى بيسخن ووالدى رافض اجرب على موتسكله عشان خايف لابوظله المتوسكل المهم انا بحاول اقنعه ولكن هل البطارية كفية لاستخراج الكمية الكافية من الانبير يعنى قصدى مش هتبوظ البطارية التجربة
وازاى اوصل الهيدروجين بالخرطوم اللى معاى بخرطوم البنزين بعد ما نفرغ البنزين لانى فية فرق فى الحجم بين الاتنين
السلام عليكم


----------



## alsaneyousef (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الاكسجين غير كافي لتشغيل السيارة الا انة عامل مساعد مع التشغيل ..


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم انا الحمد لله بعد ما اشتريت البور سبلاى عشان اجرب بيه باظ ولكن كان لسه فى الضمان ورجعته وانا لله الحمد جبت واحد مكانه وجربه على 5 اكواب استلس والتجربة نجحت واخرجه كميه جميله من الهيدروجين ولكن معرفتش اقيس بتعمل قد اية فى الدقيقة لانى خايف على البور سبلاى ادوب جربت وبعد 40 ثانية تقريبا او 45 ثانية فصلت لانى لقيت السلك بيدخن ولله الحمد صورة التجربة بالفيديو ولله الحمد وان شاء الله الغد او بعد الغد هبعتلكم الفيديو والصور ولكن فى الصفحة المخصصة والثابته والمسماه "هنا تضوع التجار الشخصية......"
> على كل حال لى سؤال يامبتدأ البور سبلاى بيسخن ووالدى رافض اجرب على موتسكله عشان خايف لابوظله المتوسكل المهم انا بحاول اقنعه ولكن هل البطارية كفية لاستخراج الكمية الكافية من الانبير يعنى قصدى مش هتبوظ البطارية التجربة
> وازاى اوصل الهيدروجين بالخرطوم اللى معاى بخرطوم البنزين بعد ما نفرغ البنزين لانى فية فرق فى الحجم بين الاتنين
> السلام عليكم


وعليم السلام

كلام والدك صحيح الى حد كبير 
لماذا؟
1=
لانك تستخدم التحليل المباشر للماء وهذا يحتاج الى امبير عالى 

2== لم تضع لنا حجم البطارية وسعتها ؟

3= ماهو خرج الدينامو من الموتوسيكل ؟

4= لابد من استخدام احد دوائر الرنين حتى تستهلك اقل كمية من الكهرباء مع اكبر نتاج للغاز

ولذالك ذكرت سابقا انه يجب التعامل مع فنى مختص مثل الميكانيكى او كهربائي سيارات حتى تصل لنتائج بسرعة بدون اضرار

و يمكن التجربة عندهم على بطارية سيارة مستعملة وستجد فرق شاسع بين انتاج البورسبلاي انتاج بطارية السيارة

وخفف تركيز المحلول حتى لايسخن السلك مع المحافظة على نسبة الانتاج


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> وعليم السلام
> 
> كلام والدك صحيح الى حد كبير
> لماذا؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا اخى لنكس حجم البطارية صغير يعنى بطارية متوسكل عادى " صينى جديد " 12 فولت 
ثانيا خرج الدنيمو من الموتسكل مش عارف ولكن احد ميكانيكية الموتوسكل الذى وافق على مساعدتى قال لى وقبل ان ارى ردك هذا قال الدينموا ممكن يطلع 230فولت او 270 فولت او امبير والله اعلم لم اتذكر بالتحديد كلامه
ولكن بيدى للبطارية ما يكفيها وبعدين الباقى..........مش عارف بيروح فين لانى نسيت ......او لعله هو لم يقل لا اتذكر
ثالثا/ بالنسبة لدوائر الرنين هجرب استخدام دائرة ستالى ماير لعل وعسى 
وانا معى ميكانيكى متوسكلات اظنه ينفع لانى اول تجاربى هتكون على الموتوسكل ان شاء الله
اما بالنسبه للمحلول فتجربتى كانت وهتكون ان شاء الله على البيكنج بودر لان الصودا الكاوية لو وضعت فى الفلت ملعقة صود او حتى نصف ملعقة صودا فمبتشتغلش معى زهقتنى سبتها وبقيت مع البيكنج بودر
المهم هل الخمس اكواب كافية لتشغيل موتسكل وهل ينفع ازود عليهم كوب اخر بس كدة ترتبهم مش هيكون اخرهم + هيبقى اخرها سالب فاية راى حضرتك
السلام


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> وعليم السلام
> 
> كلام والدك صحيح الى حد كبير
> لماذا؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا اخى لنكس حجم البطارية صغير يعنى بطارية متوسكل عادى " صينى جديد " 12 فولت 
ثانيا خرج الدنيمو من الموتسكل مش عارف ولكن احد ميكانيكية الموتوسكل الذى وافق على مساعدتى قال لى وقبل ان ارى ردك هذا قال الدينموا ممكن يطلع 230فولت او 270 فولت او امبير والله اعلم لم اتذكر بالتحديد كلامه
ولكن بيدى للبطارية ما يكفيها وبعدين الباقى..........مش عارف بيروح فين لانى نسيت ......او لعله هو لم يقل لا اتذكر
ثالثا/ بالنسبة لدوائر الرنين هجرب استخدام دائرة ستالى ماير لعل وعسى 
وانا معى ميكانيكى متوسكلات اظنه ينفع لانى اول تجاربى هتكون على الموتوسكل ان شاء الله
اما بالنسبه للمحلول فتجربتى كانت وهتكون ان شاء الله على البيكنج بودر لان الصودا الكاوية لو وضعت فى الفلت ملعقة صود او حتى نصف ملعقة صودا فمبتشتغلش معى زهقتنى سبتها وبقيت مع البيكنج بودر
المهم هل الخمس اكواب كافية لتشغيل موتسكل وهل ينفع ازود عليهم كوب اخر بس كدة ترتبهم مش هيكون اخرهم + هيبقى اخرها سالب فاية راى حضرتك
السلام عليكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا اخى لنكس حجم البطارية صغير يعنى بطارية متوسكل عادى " صينى جديد " 12 فولت
> ثانيا خرج الدنيمو من الموتسكل مش عارف ولكن احد ميكانيكية الموتوسكل الذى وافق على مساعدتى قال لى وقبل ان ارى ردك هذا قال الدينموا ممكن يطلع 230فولت او 270 فولت او امبير والله اعلم لم اتذكر بالتحديد كلامه
> ولكن بيدى للبطارية ما يكفيها وبعدين الباقى..........مش عارف بيروح فين لانى نسيت ......او لعله هو لم يقل لا اتذكر
> ...



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته


> اولا اخى لنكس حجم البطارية صغير يعنى بطارية متوسكل عادى " صينى جديد " 12 فولت


لن تتحمل كثير لانها فى الغالب 12 فولت و 9 أمبير تقريبا 
والصينى ضعيف

المهم



> ثانيا خرج الدنيمو من الموتسكل مش عارف ولكن احد ميكانيكية الموتوسكل الذى وافق على مساعدتى قال لى وقبل ان ارى ردك هذا قال الدينموا ممكن يطلع 230فولت او 270 فولت او امبير والله اعلم لم اتذكر بالتحديد كلامه



لايوجد 230 ولا حتى 270 فولت لاى موتوسيكل بالعالم هذا خرج كهرباء المنازل وليس الموتوسيكلات والسيارات 

الدينامو بيعطى اكثر من البطارية قليلا 13 فولت و 20 أمبير مثلا 



> ولكن بيدى للبطارية ما يكفيها وبعدين الباقى..........مش عارف بيروح فين لانى نسيت ......او لعله هو لم يقل لا اتذكر



هنالك جهاز بيقلل من خرج الكهرباء من الدينامو ويزيدها عند الحاجة لها 

فهو ليس ثابت 



> ثالثا/ بالنسبة لدوائر الرنين هجرب استخدام دائرة ستالى ماير لعل وعسى



ستحتاج الى فنى الكترونيات لعملها وصبط الرنين لها 

بعد التعب دائما راحه وسعادة فلابد من ان تتعب شوية وباذن الله تعالى تصل لنتيجة رائعه 



> المهم هل الخمس اكواب كافية لتشغيل موتسكل وهل ينفع ازود عليهم كوب اخر بس كدة ترتبهم مش هيكون اخرهم + هيبقى اخرها سالب



اهم شئ طريقة التوصيل والتصميم 

هى فين الصور !!!!!!!!!!

المهم عند التجربة استخدم بطارية سيارة مستعملة 
ستجدها متوفرةلدى الميكانيكى لانها من ادوات عمله حتى تحصل على غاز كافى 


وممكن تجرب الصودا الكاوية مع خردة الومنيوم الاول حتى يتاكد الميكانيكي من ان الغاز الناتج يصلح لادارة موتوسيكل 

والله الموفق


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى لنكس ان شاء الله مساء اليوم هجرب على متوسكل يعنى والله اعلم وعلى حسب المتاح احتمال اجيب سيارة واوصلها بالخلية واوصل خرطوم خرج الهيدروجين او الهيدروكسيجن ان شاء الله فى خرطوم المتوسكل واجرب اشغله او اذا تعذر ذلك ساخذ الكهرباء من دينمو المتوسكل ولكن دون اى دائرة الرنين لان الدواء الكهربية الموضوعه هنا صورتها وورتها لاكبر محل عندى فلم اجد تقريبا اى سى ولا مكثف ولا شيء تقريبا من الموجود فاية العمل 
دبرنى يا عبد الملك
وبما تنصحنى اما بالنسبه للتلك التجربة ان شاء الله اذا توافر معه محمول بكامير فساصورها لكم اما عن الفديو والصور اللى فاتت هجبهالكم ان شاء الله مساء اليوم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*سمى بالله وادخل*

السلام عليكم هذة الرابطه بها صور للتجربة السابقة ولسه يا جماعه مجربتش على متوسكل ادعولى 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628-3.html
السلام عليكم


----------



## zxi (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الداخلية قال:


> عزيزي ابو عبدالله المصري !!!
> اذا ممكن طلب بسيط !!!
> من وين اقدر احصل الصوداء الكاوية !! لانه انفجر راسي وانا ابحث عنها !!! ولو كنت ابحث عن يورانيم يمكن اكون حصلته قبل الصوداء الكاوية
> 
> ...


 

اخي العزيز الداخلية يكفيك البكنج باودر ملعقتين لكل لتر او الملح ايضا او الخل وهذه الثلاثة متوفرة ولله الحمد فريح دماغك وابعد عن الصوداء الكاوية وتقبل شكري وتقديري


----------



## amabdo59 (11 يناير 2009)

انا مهتم جدا واحاول التنفيذ واذا وجدت احد يساعدنى فى المنصوره انا مستعد ولدى السياره للتجربه وغير خائف على السياره وتليفونى - 0101322801


----------



## جمال الحسني (13 أبريل 2012)

الى اخواني الاعزاء معلومة بسيطة ان سبب الاستهلاك العالي للتيار في دائرة التحلليل للماء هو بسبب كون الماء موصل غير جيد للتيار الكهربائي فلتحليل الماء الى هيدروجين واوكسجين يحتاج الى تيار عالي وهذا هو سبب استعمال بيكوربونات الصوديوم مع الماء لزيادة توصيل الماء والافضل تجربة مواد اخرى لزيادة التوصيلية وللعلم ان هناك مركبات تنتج هيدروجين اكثر من الماء وارخص كذلك كاستعمال الجلوكوز او الطحالب ولكن ليس لدي معلومات كافية عن الموضوع


----------



## Kig Amun (14 أبريل 2012)

*يا جماعة طريقة تحليل الماء الكهربائية لا يمكن ان تكون اقتصادية ..
يجب البحث عن طريقة اخرى لتحليل الماء ..
انا اقوم بعمل ابحاث على تحليل الماء الثقيل 2h2o**
اتمنى من الله ان اصل الى حل*


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم كلامك صح تقريبا يا كنج وانا شايف ان التحليل الكيميائى هو الافضل اما بالنسبه للماء الثقيل فانا اتمنى ان اتعرف عليه منك


----------



## King Amun (14 أبريل 2012)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم كلامك صح تقريبا يا كنج وانا شايف ان التحليل الكيميائى هو الافضل اما بالنسبه للماء الثقيل فانا اتمنى ان اتعرف عليه منك



*وعليكم السلام 
كل اللي وصلتله مجرد فرضيات ..
الفكرة تكمن في وضع مركب للماء الثقيل ثم تعريض الماء لأشعة جاما فتتكسر روابط الماء
وانا لم استطع اكمال تجاربي وابحاثي بسبب افتقاري لمعمل *:69:
*اما بالنسبة للتحليل الكهربائي للماء فبإمكاني جعله ذا جدوى لكن لن تكون إقتصادية
وهي عن طريق تطوير توربين بزعانف طويلة يقوم بلفها بخار الماء الناتج عن احتراق العنصرين الهيدروجين والاكسجين ..
وهي فرضية ايضا واحتمل ان تكون نظرية صحيحة بنسبة كبيرة
*​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميله انا شايف انى الهيدروجين افضل بواسطه التحليل الكميائى


----------



## King Amun (15 أبريل 2012)

*بس مش ها تنفع لو كنا عاوزين نخلي الهيدروجين الطاقة البديلة عن البترول ..
وما تنساش انها مكلفه بردو
تحليل الماء بطريقة ستانلي ماير ستقلب الأرض رأسا على عقب إن تم التوصل اليه.. 
سيجعل بعض الدول الغنية فقيرة والدول الفقيرة غنية ..
*


----------



## sayedsarhan (15 أبريل 2012)

بص هو اولا استخدم استانلس وبفضل الواح من استانلس 316 علشان مخصص للتفاعلات الكميائيه ومش بياكسد وموصل جيد واثبت نجاحه فى تجارب استخراج الهيدروجين
وكمان بتحط بيكنج بودر
ووصل الالواح +-+-+-+- زىما قالك الاخ
وانشاء الله هتطلع معاك هيدروجين بكميات كثيره
المهم المفاعل يكون محكم الغلق
ومتنساش تعمل الفلتر علشان بخار الميه الى طالع


----------



## ضياء الراوي (12 أغسطس 2012)

*الحمدلله على سلامتك*


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

